
LLC (sole proprietorship) PA - rpathangi
I started a software product development company when I was in PA 10 years back. However, it never kicked off. I moved out of PA since then. I never got time to shut it down. I have been showing 0 revenue 0 expenses on my Schedule C. What is the right way to close the company? Can a company remain dormant and I continue to pay 0 revenue, 0 expenses in my Schedule C till I have a concrete plan to revive it? If you have a Sole Proprietorship LLC how do you manage? Is there any support group &#x2F; website dedicated to be successful in this business structure?
======
sharemywin
Here's the state forms for PA companies:

[http://www.dos.pa.gov/BusinessCharities/Business/Registratio...](http://www.dos.pa.gov/BusinessCharities/Business/RegistrationForms/Pages/default.aspx)

------
sharemywin
You probably have to pay every year to keep it open with the state.

Also, the IRS will only give out 1 EIN for solo LLCs.

